# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  Event: Dodo-koi 2011 goyonke keeping contest: Omosako shiro

## rvidella

Setelah berdiskusi dengan Pak Abi ... maka Dodo Koi mencoba menampilkan Omosako Shiro Keeping Contest di Forum Koi-S

COMING SOON !!!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## donredjia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Yongki 9 - 25 - 22

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bohemian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Izin ikut om dodo...buat belajar shiro, saya pilih nomer 1...terima kasih...

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Wah seru nihhhhh...

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

> aku naik sepeda ontel kok om...


yawis aku naik becak ae wis....sabar menanti...... :Tongue1:   :Peace: pisss om, mo ofline dulu ngantuk nih......he..h.e...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

> Akan ada merchandise KOI-S yang akan diberikan kepada partisipan acara ini ... dananya akan diambil dari persantese penjualan di acara ini ...
> 
> akan kita announce segera
> 
> thanks all for the support
> 
> Dodo


Sip..kabari saya juga ya, Bro  ::

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjahyono Putro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

ayo sapa lagi?

UPDATE AJA

*Dodo - Koi 2011 - Goyonke Keeping Contes : Omosako Shiro.*

*Yang sudah terpilih ( @ Rp. 2,5 jt ,- bagi 5 pemilih pertama ).*
1. Shiro *no. 13* by Donredjia Jakarta (SHIPPED)
2. Shiro *no. 14* by Donredjia Jakarta (SHIPPED)
3. Shiro *no. 4* by Jusri Malang (PAID & SHIPPED)
4. Shiro *no. 9* by Yongki Jakarta (PAID & SHIPPED)
5. Shiro *no. 7* by Ronald Bogor (PAID & SHIPPED)

*Yang sudah terpilih ( @ Rp. 2 jt ,- bagi 10 pemilih berikutnya ).*
6. Shiro *no. 25* by Yongki Jakarta (PAID & SHIPPED)
7. Shiro *no. 22* by Yongki Jakarta (PAID & SHIPPED)
8. Shiro *no. 32* by Waterkeeper Jakarta (PAID & SHIPPED)
9. Shiro *no. 20* by Waterkeeper Jakarta (PAID & SHIPPED)
10. Shiro *no. 8* by koi388 Andy Yufan Jakarta (PAID & SHIPPED)
11. Shiro* no. 1* by Gerryochiba Jakarta (PAID & SHIPPED)
12. Shiro *no. 2* by Yulius Sesunan Jakarta (PAID & SHIPPED)
13. Shiro* no. 17* by Tosailover jakarta (PAID & SHIPPED)
14. Shiro *no. 10* by Jamal Cirebon (PAID & SHIPPED)
15. Shiro *no. 12* by Jamal Cirebon (PAID & SHIPPED)

*Yang sudah terpilih ( @ Rp. 1,5 jt ,- bagi pemilih berikutnya ).*
16. Shiro *no. 15* by Jamal Cirebon ( PAID & SHIPPED)
17. Shiro *no. 16* by Jamal Cirebon (PAID & SHIPPED)
18. Shiro *no. 18* by Jamal Cirebon (PAID & SHIPPED)
19. Shiro *no. 19* by Kohaku76 ( Wijaya ) Cirebon (PAID & SHIPPED)
20. Shiro* no. 31* by GAPS ( Alex ) Cirebon (PAID & SHIPPED)
21. Shiro* no. 11* by Tosailover jakarta (PAID & SHIPPED)

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Mantap Om perkembangannya

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

siap ...... 


penjurian akan diumumkan tanggal 3 april 2012

thanks ya

Dodo Koi

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chubynovs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Radhius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budiman_hari

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

no 29 ... gileee ... bisa keluar cepet gitu sumi nya, parameter airnya gimana tuh om ?
no 16 tebel banget itu ozutsu ...
no 10 juga cukup menarik untuk diliat perkembangannya

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## commander

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

